# Any fish?



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just trying to see whats biting and where


----------



## LukeS (Jun 26, 2011)

went to 3mile today and nothing


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Surf fished for several hours today only one lonely red.


----------



## Coreeyore (Oct 16, 2011)

Was at Pensacola Beach pier and didn't have any luck. Saw lots of stuff in the water but nothing was biting.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

If you find them let me know


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to bob sykes last night around 7 and it was dead


----------

